# Plants of Manito Park, Spokane



## gnagel (Sep 4, 2017)

While passing through Spokane, Washington, I enjoyed practicing with my Nikon 200 f4 Micro lens at Manito Park. All photographs captured with the Nikon D800.

I find that taking pictures like these can test one's patience. For each one, I had to wait (sometimes quite some time) for the wind to die down as the flowers were moving a lot in the frame. Then, the light was direct and harsh at times...so I would wait for both cloud cover and the wind to die down!

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





Thanks for looking...
Glenn


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 4, 2017)

Just beautiful. Love the pastel look


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 4, 2017)

Excellent rendering. I feel yah on the wind and flowers.


----------



## baturn (Sep 4, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## gnagel (Sep 4, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Just beautiful. Love the pastel look


Thank you...I like pastel colors a lot.

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Sep 4, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Excellent rendering. I feel yah on the wind and flowers.


Thanks...at times the flowers were swaying so much through the frame of the Live View that it was like shooting sports action!

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Sep 4, 2017)

baturn said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you, Brian

Glenn


----------



## BrentC (Sep 4, 2017)

Beautiful set!  Especially like the blues.


----------



## JustJazzie (Sep 4, 2017)

I especially like 3 and 6! Beautiful series.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 4, 2017)

Very nice.  I especially liked the soft focus pieces with the colorful reflections.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2017)

I think the colors of the first two are wonderful.


----------



## gnagel (Sep 4, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Beautiful set!  Especially like the blues.


Thanks Brent

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Sep 4, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> I especially like 3 and 6! Beautiful series.


Thank you...much appreciated!

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Sep 4, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Very nice.  I especially liked the soft focus pieces with the colorful reflections.


Thanks Steven

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Sep 4, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I think the colors of the first two are wonderful.


Thank you, Dean

Glenn


----------

